# Building a cab to work at low volumes with a micro watt head, what's worked for you?



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I just picked up a Vox NT2H Lil' Night Train 2W Tube Guitar Amp Head. It's my 1st Tube Amp, I don't have a cab, currently playing it through 14 yr old computer speakers using the headphone/line out 1/8 in jack. 

I'm hoping to hear from those of you using a micro watt head specifically, and using speakers designed more towards the British Invasion/VOX jangle clean tone style of sound as apossed to the classic Fender clean. This setup will be used primarily at low volume, often in the middle of the night (30+ yrs of insomnia). I will build a different cabinet for those times I am experiencing delusions of granduer and fell like cranking it. Anyone with a 15 watt head or lower who plays late night and low volume is welcome to chime in with their experiences too.

Yes I know I could just use headphones, but this is not why I bought the head, just the clincher with that option.

Basic plan in my head at this point is a 12" Celestion Blue 15 W or 12" WGS Black & Blue 15 W in a 1x12 or 2x12 with a single speaker (trying to find info pros and cons of this, any links or personal experience with a single 12 in a 2x12 greatly appreciated).

I'm also open to a 1x10 or 2x10.

Thanks in advance to all who reply.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Single 8" in a detuned cab works very nicely for low volume playing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

When comparing building your own cab to getting one made...I would have one built.

You might want to consider SAXON CABS 

He is a cab builder here in Ontario.

If you use a single 12" speaker in a 2 x 12" closed back cab, you get a huge sound just by leaving the one speaker "hole" in the baffle completely open. I have tried it. This concept has a name...I just cant remember it.

WCGill posted just before me..*."DETUNED" ...that is the term I was trying to remember !!*

I would assume that the same would be true for a 2 x 10" cab.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

WCGill said:


> Single 8" in a detuned cab works very nicely for low volume playing.


I haven't come across anything about 8" cabs, just combo's with 8" speakers and nobody had much in the way of praise for them, but they were usually talking about breakup point at volume, which won't be an issue for me too often.

Are there any 8" speakers you have used that you would reccommend?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Why don't you pick up the matching VOX cab? I got one for about $115 including tax to use with a Champ clone I have. I will eventually replace the stock speaker but for the price you can't go wrong, plus it will match the look of your amp.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

greco said:


> If you use a single 12" speaker in a 2 x 12" closed back cab, you get a huge sound just by leaving the one speaker "hole" in the baffle completely open. I have tried it. This concept has a name...I just cant remember it.
> 
> WCGill posted just before me..*."DETUNED" ...that is the term I was trying to remember !!*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, but I can do a cab with speaker for just a couple bucks more than his empty cab.

I'm trying to find as much info as I can on detuning and whether to go Birch ply or solid Pine and pros and cons for each


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Pine has the better resonance, esp. for an open cab, although in a detuned cab, not sure if it would be an issue. Just make a cab for 2x8" speakers and install only one, or, 2x10, or whatever size you want, realizing that for home use, 2x12 might be on the large size. Damping or no damping, that's your call. I made one for a fellow for recording at home, just using an old 8" I had on the shelf and he liked it a whole bunch. I'm sure a more expensive driver would be rewarding.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

WCGill said:


> Pine has the better resonance, esp. for an open cab, although in a detuned cab, not sure if it would be an issue. Just make a cab for 2x8" speakers and install only one, or, 2x10, or whatever size you want, realizing that for home use, 2x12 might be on the large size. Damping or no damping, that's your call. I made one for a fellow for recording at home, just using an old 8" I had on the shelf and he liked it a whole bunch. I'm sure a more expensive driver would be rewarding.


OK now I have another option to consider.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I ended up getting 2 vintage Celestion 16ohm G12H30's they were local and I couldn't pass then up, they came in a Workhorse (made in Canada) Cab, it was originally a closed back with bass porting along the entire lower edge. It's now a somewhat open back and wired to make it 8ohms, which lowers my VOX head from 2W to 1.5W. I'm suprised how well it works at low volume, it still has very noticeable diff's in pick attack and articulation.

I'm going to build a vertical pine 2x12 and try and find a vintage Blue and Greenback to pair with what I have now. I also hope to build a detuned 8" vertical 2x8 in pine, but I like these Celestions so much it might be hard to take a step back or down.


----------

